# 067

## faq

,      ,         ,    .   ....
    ,  .     30 (  ).      2-       ,     ,     ,         ,      .   ...         -   () .     -      ,    ,        .       . (    -      ,  ,    ,    - !)     (   )  ,       !  !       ,      ,   .  ,    -      -   ,     ,  " ",   !       .

----------


## RAMM

.
      ,
    .
        .
            .
     -     .

----------

:   ,   .

----------

!
  ,    ,     15 ,  , ,   , ,   15 ,        .
     ,   . ,            2     - .   ,  .
 :    -.    (!) .   9, - 7!!!!!!  
 .  ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> (!) .   9, - 7!!!!!!

      !!! 
 GPS  ,    "" .    200 ..,              .

----------

,               ,    "",     ,     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,               ,    "",     ,     .

          .      5.,         .   ,        .

----------

> .      5.,         .   ,        .

   ,    ,      ,     .     ,     .

----------

.    .  ,          .

----------


## RAMM

> .    .  ,          .

  ,  .         ,
    ""....

----------

.  ....  . ....  , .....  .      .....      ...... .......
  .   

> ,  .         ,
>     ""....

  ϳ,               .   ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,          .

  ,       -  .         ,  2.   20. ., -     .      ,          ,  ,  ...    ,         2 .     ,     .

----------


## faq

,       ,   ,  -       -  ,    40 .     .

----------

! 
  ,    " 0**"       . "--- " -   ,     ,   .  -     1+1      . 
  -   ,     ,    -    .   .      .   ,    .

----------


## Ihor

/,   ,     5-7 (           :), a       
*Gonosuke*  , 5-10   ,    ,    ,

----------


## faq

> ! 
>   ,    " 0**"       . "--- " -   ,     ,   .  -     1+1      .
> ...

   -.     ""    ,   .    "" ,        .       ,    ,   ,   ,   ,      (),    .         " "      ,   . (    ,   -     -    ).  ,       .      .        ,    (   ,   2 .),     . .

----------


## rust



----------


## Ihor

> 

    , ?! 
       ,  -  , ,  ..:)       !:)

----------


## rust

...    :-

----------

> ,       ,   ,  -       -  ,    40 .     .

    ?

----------


## **SEM**

,   !...
    ..    .....     ,          -  !        -  ?!..  "    "!   

> , ?! 
>        ,  -  , ,  ..:)       !:)

  )))              ...."   

> ?

    "))))))        ?!!!)))

----------


## faq

,  ....  , ,     -  ,

----------


## laithemmer

> "))))))        ?!!!)))

  -   ,        .        ,    ,   ,    "".

----------

> "))))))        ?!!!)))

      ,            ,                            .           ?

----------


## faq

> ...    ..    .....     ,          -  !        -  ?!..  "    "!

     ,  ,    ,   ....      ,    .  .

----------


## g-unit

:   ,        054  ,       ,     ,             .       ,         (   ).

----------


## SnegoVik

?  
, ,      . , ,     .       , ..   -         . 
      1 /. ,                  .        .

----------


## **SEM**

> ,  ,    ,   ....      ,    .  .

  ...    ?!... 
   !!,... ..     067    ...        066        ---     067   068 )))))    ....
        " 067           " _))))))))) ,           ,         ()... 
         -      (    ),            !!!

----------


## laithemmer

,      .       .     ,     -   -  !
 ,         ,    (!!)    (!!!!).       ?      ?    .        .     볺,   볺.    -   ,    (  ,         ). -.
   ?   ...?ͺ?    ! ....

----------


## Tail

> ,         ,    (!!)    (!!!!).       ?      ?    .        .     볺,   볺.    -   ,    (  ,         ). -.
>    ?   ...?ͺ?    ! ....

   ,       ... ...

----------


## Gonosuke

,           
    2-3.     .  
  055  006,      (   )   ,    ,    .        067,   ,   - .      ,  -     -    .

----------


## laithemmer

,      ,   ..    ,     ,   . 
    ,       ,     .       -    .

----------


## SnegoVik

> -    .

    !

----------


## **SEM**

> ,      .       .     ,     -   -  !
>  ,         ,    (!!)    (!!!!).       ?      ?    .        .     볺,   볺.    -   ,    (  ,         ). -.
>    ?   ...?ͺ?    ! ....

       7-8 !!!  5  12 ...
     2000       1 
           -     !)))
    ,    ,         )))))

----------


## Ihor

> ?   ...?ͺ?    ! ....

   -    40!             ,       , , , "?"   ,   - "!",         ,     ?!?!

----------


## Gonosuke

> -    .

    -   -   
  -   -    
 
055  006   . 
       ,        .

----------


## Gonosuke

> -    40!             ,       , , , "?"   ,   - "!",         ,     ?!?!

  
,    ,        1000.,        ,   , ,    ...

----------

/   ³ ,     :"    ?" ³ :"30 !"
       , : "10 ".    !

----------


## laithemmer

*Gonosuke*,        ... 
       ? 
 -  . 30    ( )   .  15 .       14 . ( ,   -   ).     006 -   20   . 
 ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> *Gonosuke*,        ... 
>        ?

      

> ?

         ,            .  ,      .

----------


## Ihor

> /   ³ ,     :"    ?" ³ :"30 !"
>        , : "10 ".    !

  
        ,               !:)   -  ,     ..,     ,   99    ,   ,   ,    ! 
    !    40 !!!    !:) 
   : "       !"   15 !:)
       !

----------


## Tail

> ,  -     -    .

    
,   -     ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> 

     ?   

> ,   -     ,

           , , ,   "" .  ,   . 
  ,            150  ,    -  .         100.  ,     . 
 ,         .

----------


## RAMM

> ,               !:)   -  ,     ..,     ,   99    ,   ,   ,    ! 
>     !    40 !!!    !:) 
>    : "       !"   15 !:)
>        !

   .      ,    .   (  )     .  .

----------


## Ihor

> ,            150  ,    -  .       *  100. * ,     . 
>  ,         .

----------


## rust

...   ...
   ...
  4 ,      7 ....

----------


## Tail

> ?

       ,        

> , , ,   "" .  ,   .

  ,    ,     (),     .    ,            .     -    .       ,         ,      .
      .

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

   -      , ,       30,    150 ,   ,    20    ,    (   :) ),            GPS - ,      ,     1,5.\,   3-5 .\,    ,   . -   ?    .

----------


## Tail

> -      , ,       30,    150 ,   ,    20    ,    (   :) ),            GPS - ,      ,     1,5.\,   3-5 .\,    ,   . -   ?    .

    ,           .            1,5 / + -   .           - "  *,   -  ",

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,           .            1,5 / + -   .           - "  *,   -  ",

       .   ,   1,5.\    ,     .

----------

> -      , ,       30,    150 ,   ,    20    ,    (   :) ),            GPS - ,      ,     1,5.\,   3-5 .\,    ,   . -   ?    .

         ,           .     .

----------


## Ihor

> -      , ,       30,    150 ,   ,    20    , *   (   :)* ),            GPS - ,      ,     1,5.\,   3-5 .\,    ,   . -   ?    .

       ?:)

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?:)

   -      
   100   ,         ,    40   ,    .

----------


## **SEM**

> -      , ,       30,    150 ,   ,    20    ,    (   :) ),            GPS - ,      ,     1,5.\,   3-5 .\,    ,   . -   ?    .

    ...

----------


## laithemmer

> .   ,   1,5.\    ,     .

     1,5 ./    䳿.   ,      ,   ,  .       .

----------


## Gonosuke

> 1,5 ./    䳿.   ,      ,   ,  .       .

  ...      ?   
   !   1,5  50%(  ),  3   80%,   5   99%.  
 "" ,       ,    ,   .

----------


## Ihor

> * -    *  
>    100   ,         ,    40   ,    .

     ,     ,    , ,     ,   ,   !           ,     DHL, UPS, TNT, FedEx....

----------


## JuraWell

:    ,     ,   .          .  " " -  .
  . 
 .      , .
     -  6.00     24-00 (   ). , ,   -   .
 .       ,       20  " ".     .
     ,    . 
  .

----------


## VitaliyUKR

-    ,       ""   .

----------


## Shaddix

067   ,  ( )  2 ,  .......
  ,    :
1)       1 ...
2)       (  ,         40 )
3)      ,          ,   ,          .
4)     :     ,   1       ))))          ( 50   )
5)     ,       . (   ,   ).        1       ,                         .
6)    "",      ,   ,    ....   ,  ,        ,     ,    . (,              )        2-3  .        ,   ,      .    ,    -    .... ? ?  ?         80     2    (    100 ).     ?       ,       ,      (  40   )
7)     ,    , , ,    ,    .
8)    :     ,    ,          ,      ?    ,    4-5 .
9)     ....      150-170      (21,6 , 35 )    100-150   ,   1         + (  ,  ,  . = 3 ) +   70    +    . ,  65/ ( ) 90/
: = 2000 (21  )
 ? 
:  ,

----------


## admin

*Shaddix*,  .           .

----------


## Tail

> 067   ,

    !

----------


## LAEN

( )    ...

----------


## Enter

,      . ,     ,  ,      "",      ,    ,  ,      .  
     ,                 ...  
         .  ,      ,    (  )  ,      ,      ,    .

----------


## Drasha

,        : "      ,    "....

----------


## Ihor

> ,      . ,     ,  ,      "",      ,    ,  ,      .  
>      ,                 ...  
>          .  ,      ,    (  )  ,      ,      ,    .

----------


## Enter

> 

   ,     ,     ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,     ,     ?

   !

----------

